# Forum/Schutzhund Newbie Advice.



## rkwjunior (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello, I'm a newbie here. I'm thinking of getting into Schutzund, but let me tell u about myself and why i would like too. i'll be short as possible.

I've loved GSD's my whole life, i've always loved their striking looks and their intelligence, I had a mutt GSD when i was maybe 10-12 yrs old, unfortunately he was hit by a car at only a year old, he was "my" first dog, since then i have always wanted my own, but my parents didn't want any more pets, my mom always said, "you can get as many pets as u want when u move out". About 9yrs ago i moved out and 20+yrs since that last dog, I decided it was time for my own GSD. After extensive searching i stumbled upon a Ramon Von Kottersbusch son, at the time i had little knowledge or significance of his pedigree, all i knew was that he came from a good pedigree from the little research i did. He was sold to me as a pink papered companion dog, he had one undecended testicle therefore the breeder was selling him for short money. He honestly was the most incredible dog one could have, Loyal, smart, good looking, and the most incredible laid back temperament, he was truly my best friend. Long story short, he recently passed away at 9yrs from Osteosarcoma, I was obviously devastated of his diagnosis and his passing, he will never be forgotten or replaced. 
So recently i've been looking around for a new GSD, I really love the showline pedigree from my last experience with My Ramon son. As i look around online i've been getting more interested in the working aspect of the breed, and may like to get involved. 
I have zero experience in the world of Schutzhund so i'm seeking advice on what my next step should be. I have a 40hr a week job and weekends free, sometimes overtime, but only emergency OT, I'm single live alone, no spouse, or kids. 

My questions:
1-With my current work schedule, will i have time for such a venture, do most of you have full time jobs?
2-Do I start with a dog with no training or with maybe a BH title, or maybe IPO1?
3-What do i spend on my first dog (money is not a huge issue), do i go with a top pedigree, does it even matter??
4-What does the dog need, does he have to be Pink papered, x-rayed etc etc, to get the IPO titles?
5-Where do i train him for future titles, or is that done on my own, and how much time is needed to do the proper training for titles?
6-Could i put him at Stud for extra cash?

Thats all the questions i can think of right now, if anyone has more advice, it would be greatly appreciated.

Rick


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

1. Very few folks doing IPO are full time trainers. Most, both in the US and abroad, have full time jobs. IPO is their hobby and passion. 

2. This is a personal preference. There are advantages and disadvantages to both. Personally, I think people learn more in a shorter time frame starting with an older, titled dog. But then again raising from a puppy for competition is its own art-form. 

3. It depends on what you want. If you want a puppy that has the potential to be a good working dog somewhere between $1200 and $2000 would get you a nice pup. And from there prices will vary widely based on a variety of factors. 

4. To get an IPO title the dog needs to be able to do the work. 

5. Typically, people train with a club. There are also trainers that offer individual training lessons. As far as time; it is a time intensive sport, but there are plenty of "weekend warriors" who title their dogs and do very well. 

6. Sure you could, but it is very unlikely to cover the costs of training and titling. In most cases, schutzhund is not a money making venture.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Most of the people I know who train work full time. In Arkansas I was able to train one night and one weekend day at the club. I lived close. Now that I have moved, it is a heavy schedule to make it once a week. 

Schutzhund/IPO has no specification regarding breeds. We have a "mixed breed" maybe 20 lb dog at our club that is doing great. Whether or not she will be able to carry a regulation dumbbell over the jump - well that may slow her down but she loves the work. So the sport doesn't care what "paper" your dog has.

Some clubs offer seminars to assist their members training (and to raise money). Club membership is required for IPO so you might as well train with a club unless you dislike the way they train and have a personal trainer whose methods you prefer. While there are many things you will work with on your own or at home, doing it on your own isn't recommended. For one, for protection you need a skilled helper. They are not easy to come by. Also a lot of IPO involves other dogs on the field. With their handlers. So a group of you who know sort of what you are doing can get together and do supplemental training (and once you get some help, you can find places to track on your own.) Especially for someone just starting, I'd say find a club you like. See if they'll admit you. (this is not always a given in the dog club world).


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> My questions:
> 1-With my current work schedule, will i have time for such a venture, do most of you have full time jobs?


Most everyone on this forum who does IPO also works full time. 


> 2-Do I start with a dog with no training or with maybe a BH title, or maybe IPO1?


For me, doing IPO is for fun and bonding and learning. The journey is the reward - so for me getting a pup or young dog makes sense. but as mentioned, some people prefer to start with an older dog that already has had some training. 



> 3-What do i spend on my first dog (money is not a huge issue), do i go with a top pedigree, does it even matter??


Find a breeder that trains and titles their own dogs - then you know you are getting dogs from lines that have the genetics to work. 




> 4-What does the dog need, does he have to be Pink papered, x-rayed etc etc, to get the IPO titles?


A rescued mutt from the pound can get IPO titles, if they can do the work. So no, you don't 'need' papers, x-rays, etc. But if you want to breed your dog, then yes, those are important. 



> 5-Where do i train him for future titles, or is that done on my own, and how much time is needed to do the proper training for titles?


Join an IPO/Schutzhund club and train with them. Depending on the club, you can expect to spend one or two evenings a day and one or two days on the weekend training with the club, in addition to the work you do on your own at home. How much work you need to put in also depends on your dog and your goals. 
With my rescue, I had to work on obedience and tracking almost everyday or she back-slid. We needed to do bite work at least two or three times a week in order to progress. With my GSD, I actually put in a lot less time. I even took a year off and was able to pick up again exactly where we left off. 



> 6-Could i put him at Stud for extra cash?


You can do anything you want. But through what you learn about working ability and sound temperament in dogs will help you decide if your dog is stud-worthy or not.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

rkwjunior said:


> My questions:
> 1-With my current work schedule, will i have time for such a venture, do most of you have full time jobs?


Most people do, even those at the top of the game. 



> 2-Do I start with a dog with no training or with maybe a BH title, or maybe IPO1?


 I have always worked from puppies. IMO you learn the most this way, but you will also make the most mistakes. 



> 3-What do i spend on my first dog (money is not a huge issue), do i go with a top pedigree, does it even matter??


 Genetics matter. Find a breeder experienced in the sport who has a track record of producing dogs that are good for sport and work. $1200-$2000 is pretty normal for a working puppy. More for a young x-rayed dog. 



> 4-What does the dog need, does he have to be Pink papered, x-rayed etc etc, to get the IPO titles?


 Registration is nice to have. Doesn't have to be pink papers from Germany. Yes, on x-rays and health clearances. A dog must be both mentally and physically sound. 



> 5-Where do i train him for future titles, or is that done on my own, and how much time is needed to do the proper training for titles?


 Most people belong to clubs or do "pay to play" with a helper/club. 



> 6-Could i put him at Stud for extra cash?


 Highly unlikely unless you luck out with a one in a million dog and then you get out there and compete at the top (that is how people pick dogs for the most part in this country). Making money from a male would be the last thing to be thinking about.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Lisa, This is the first I've heard of IPO needing health clearances or x-rays. You may choose to do it but at the last I knew DVG didn't require it. Perhaps USA does?


----------

